#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 好有上線即時通知

## 有醬藍

在想也許可以設置個好有線即時通知。

這樣一來好友上線就可以馬上知道了，而且發現正常版面下的論壇兩側(咖啡色框條外)似乎有點空。

當然這可以自由設定好友上線時提不提示，其實是希望版面兩旁可以多點活潑( :penguin_em31: ？)的東西。

最好是可以跟著捲軸跑，不然固定在一個地方其實...不太方便。 :penguin_em26: 

還是說其實早就有這項功能了只是我沒發現！？

----------


## 狼王白牙

*有醬藍 您好：

本論壇並不是定位為即時通訊的功能，如果可以做到這點，
那麼不是私密訊息信箱會爆，就是好友多的會員，彈出視窗會接到爪軟* :jcdragon-@@:

----------

